# Brom pics, brom in BLOOM, UPDATED last pics



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

I have this brom, which is either a Neoregelia 'Midget' from T & C Terrariums, or a Neoregelia liliputiana from T & C Terrariums, or a Neoregelia lilliputiana X fireball from T & C Terrariums. I thought I had ordered the last one, but its not red and looks like the first one, but it might be the second??? 
Anyway, the last couple of weeks I've seen some bud like structures growing from the cup (is that the right word for it??)
Here are the pics:

Its the one closest to the camera in this pic.









Here are a couple of top views,
















And here are the buds








I like that they have blue tips. What are they?????


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The blue buds are indeed the flowers of the brom. 

Can't really tell you what it is besides its one of the ones you listed... tho I don't think its "midget" as its way bigger than mine were (but midget I believe probibly as liliputiana as an ancestor). The lili and lili hybrid look very similar, so I can't really say. The fireball cross doesn't really get much redder than lili does, and if it does its only under very strong light. I've yet to see a lili x fireball in other pics that looks like the ones in T & C's pics.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

How big do the flowers get???? I cant wait, im soo excited and suddenly hooked to broms! Plus I'm confused, i thought brom flowers were supposed to be red, orange, or yellow. I've never seen a blue flower before.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

neoregalia flowers are tiny and usually blue or bluish. They won't upen up much larger than the buds, neos don't show off the flowers as much as some of the other genera, tho a lot of neos will flush red or some other eye catching color depending on the variety to attract pollinators to the tiny flowers. The red, orange, and yellow you're thinking of applies more to guzmania and vrieseas - and acutally these aren't flowers! The red/orange/yellow leafy "flowers" on guzmania are just modified leaves that flush a bright color to attract the pollinators to small flowers. The "paddle" structures on vriesea (that I can't for the life of me remember what they are called) that are brightly colored (usually reds, yellows, and combinations) again are a tactic to attract pollinators to the very small flowers.

Here is a vriesea in bloom - the "paddle" is the red, the actual flowers, only a couple open at a time, are the yellow you see on the paddle:

http://davesgarden.com/pics/Lophophora_1082824417_627.jpg

Neoregelia in bloom


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

Ohh thats pretty, but Im dissapointed that I am going to have to ask people to stick their noses in the viv just to see my plants in bloom. Oh well, its pretty. Cant wait to take pics!

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Update. Here is a pic I took today of the brom in question. Its in BLOOM!! Can't wait to see what it looks like tomorrow. I keep it in my office.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

Im soooo mad!! I missed the full bloom of the Brom. It obviously bloomed over the weekend. Sometime between Friday night and Sunday. I got to work today expecting a fully blooming brom, and was rewarded with the after thought of the bloom. Oh well, here is the last pic of the flower development series. Hope you all enjoyed the show.
I can't believe I went from one bloom to four spent blooms. 
Sigh.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Those are pretty cool. I have yet to have any of my broms bloom but added color every once and a while would be nice. Right now I have a bloom on one of my butterwort and that has been a little exciting. Thanks for sharing the pictures. Sorry you missed the "whole" show.


----------

